# Help with propane smoker



## buzzy (Jan 21, 2020)

Would like to be able to control the temp on my Smoke Hollow within 10 degrees. Want to be like a oven. Set it and forget it.  Is there a way to do that with a propane? I'm electronically challenged but might be able to stumble through it or find help with it. Thought or ideas appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 21, 2020)

Yes, there is a way to do it. This took a bit of creativity and a few brass gas line components but I removed the factory gas line and installed a micro adjustable needle valve inline. You'll see it at the bottom. It's a round shiny knob. What I'd do is open the gas adjustment know from the factory wide open and leave it there then use the needle valve to adjust the actual flame. Worked like a champ!! I also have the exact same setup on my big smoker.








If you need more pics, just let me know and I'll post several of them.

Robert


----------



## zwiller (Jan 21, 2020)

Needle valve is recommended mod.  If you plan to run low temps you might have to plug some of the burner for it to work right.  I wimped out and jumped ship to electric and have not looked back.  Totally set and forget and insulated.  The key to the MES is the AMNPS.


----------



## clifish (Jan 21, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Yes, there is a way to do it. This took a bit of creativity and a few brass gas line components but I removed the factory gas line and installed a micro adjustable needle valve inline. You'll see it at the bottom. It's a round shiny knob. What I'd do is open the gas adjustment know from the factory wide open and leave it there then use the needle valve to adjust the actual flame. Worked like a champ!! I also have the exact same setup on my big smoker.
> 
> View attachment 429367
> 
> ...


do you have a link to that needle valve?  I also jumped ship to an electric but still have this exact smoker as well and would like to use it.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 21, 2020)

clifish said:


> do you have a link to that needle valve?



No. I bought the needle valve(s) at the propane place where we get the house serviced from for propane deliveries.

Robert


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 21, 2020)

I bought the 850-BRF-SP valve from tejassmokers just before I switched to electric but never installed it. I gave my gas smoker to my BIL and he says it (the valve) works great.
https://tejassmokers.com/Brass-Valves-Gauges/532


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2020)

I have had a Smoke Vault for several years & with no mods it will run at 225-250 all day long as long as there is water in the pan. Leaks like a sieve & looks like crap, but I use it more than my other 3 smokers.
Al


----------

